# Fiesta RS Turbo Enhancement and Tart up



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Here we have an old school one.

A mate of mine bought this recently to sell on. It needed a new clutch and radiator which he sorted and he asked me to tidy it up. The car has only covered a genuine 50,896 miles but it has been sat in a shed for several years covered in dust sheets.

There was minimal rust but the red paint was very heavily oxidised. This in effect is when the top layer of paint has died and needs to be cut back in order to gloss what's underneath.

I was really looking forward to the challenge because i've always liked these retro pocket rockets as loads of my mates had them back in the day, and i've not touched one in years.

Big thanks to Scott for all your help:thumb:

Here was the car upon arrival


























































































































































































As with all my details, she was given a pre-wash with a snow foam and G101 mixture.


























































Then again


























After being left to dwell and rinsed, she was given a once over in all the usual areas with Megs APC


















































































































Then the engine bay was degreased and cleaned with Megs APC


































































































After being washed with Megs gold class using the 2BM, she got several hits with Autosmart Tardis to remove plenty of Tar. Then Iron fallout was taken care of using IronX.










































The interior was very grubby so out came the steamer


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

More grime dealt with


















Damn i'm good lol










































Unfortunately she was covered in overspray. Someone has obviously been spraying near her in the past. This, and the bonded contaminants were dealt with using Sonus blue clay and Dodo lube. The overspray on the glass needed something stronger so was introduced to Acetone and IPA.

Time for some paint readings and some dangerously low spots so I was going to have my work cut out. Here are some of the thicker readings


































Once the paint was clean and contaminant free it was time to crack out the rotary and deal with the oxidised paint. My 3M rotary, some Scholl S17+ and around 7 pads later and I was winning the battle. This took bloody ages


















50/50 on the spoiler


























































Before


















After










































Before


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

After


































































































Once the correction work was done, she was given several wipe downs with IPA before being washed again.


























































She then got the first of 3 coats of Chemical Guys 50/50 wax. The wheels were sealed with colli and the tyres were dressed with Poorboys natural look dressing.










Engine bay dressed with Aerospace 303


























































































The interior got another going over with Megs APC and the fabrics were wet vacd. Interior plastics were dressed with aerospace 303


























































The exhaust got a once over with Megs NXT metal polish. The external rubbers were relieved of their grime using Acetone and water repellancy for the glass was taken care of using RainX
Here she is finished


































































Thanks for looking


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

oh my word i love these! Like the alfa in the background 2


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Very nice job, I like the look of that alfa in the background! Love those:devil:


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

old skool! love it


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job buddy.


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice. The Alfa 147 GTa in the background could be the Fiesta's spiritual brother.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice turnaround


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Poor thing was certainly looking tired and in need of some TLC.

Great work bringing the paint back. Whole car looks so much better, well done.

Chris.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

100% better weldone


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Amazing work on a stunning car - very well done


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks much better now.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

good write up and very useful step by step :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

That is a fantastic improvement :thumb:

I was trying to put you forward for the showroom competition but i can't find the thread now :wall:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Proper old school hot hatch these. Very nice. Great turnaround! :thumb: to the effort!


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Amazing work, congratulations


----------



## murfs frst (Feb 21, 2009)

very nice,i have a red one aswell..


----------



## Smallville (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks very nice in the photo's fella, was a pleasure working on her with you and learning new things :thumb:

Oh I like the Alfa in the back ground, but then again I would :driver:


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

Very nice! Great turnaround there. Well done.


----------



## Happy (Aug 16, 2010)

its been a while since ive seen a clean F-RST, well done looks smart


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> That is a fantastic improvement :thumb:
> 
> I was trying to put you forward for the showroom competition but i can't find the thread now :wall:


showroom competition????? which thread are you referring to?


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

It's a 'sticky' at the top of Detailing Chat :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great turnaround on a wee pocket rocket. Must be one of a kind with the filler cap surround being so rust free lol

Nasty scabs on the pillar, is your mate fixing it or selling as is?


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Excellent another great effort. Must be extra pleasing to remove all that dead paint to reveal such a wonderful finish.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work matey


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

fantastic stuff,when i was 17 that was the ultimate must have hot hatch .but no sod could insure them.theres very few left now.a real future classic


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Love them! Ford nut here! 

Good job. Looks like it was graft.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice example that is.. I would personally check behind the bodykit for the dreaded Rust, has it happened to mine went to clean under the arches, and the arch came away in my hands..

Heres a pic of my old xr2i..


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Absolutely stunning work mate, was always a massive fan of the RS scene in my younger days, this beauty is one of the few I haven't owned, but what a wonderful turnaround on a classic old school motor, really enjoyed that mate, excellent :thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

dam i wanted one of these when i was younger but never found a good one , ended up with the RS1800 instead


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice turnaround :thumb:
(is it me or are the drivers footwell and pedals still grubby in the 'afters'?).....


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> nice turnaround :thumb:
> (is it me or are the drivers footwell and pedals still grubby in the 'afters'?).....


They are, my photo bucket upload had a mind of it's own with regards to the picture sequence. I can assure you the pedals etc were done


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Great job bringing a classic back to life


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Not a Ford fan but have to say thats cool! Nice work too.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning mate


Brian


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## Danny.R (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice work looks great!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

nice work chunky boy....


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

I had an XR2i back in 1990 (showing my age  ) and I so wanted one of these at the time, nice turnaround :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice turnaround there chap


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

fantastic turn round are you going to renew the steering wheel and gear knob :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent work! :thumb: Old Skool cool :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

nice work, i loved my old fezza turbo


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

andrewst500 said:


> fantastic turn round are you going to renew the steering wheel and gear knob :thumb:


It's not mine mate it belongs to a good friend who's a mechanic. He bought it to sell on. He sourced a mint steering wheel and gear knob off eBay for 60 quid which he was going to fit this weekend:thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a classic Fast Ford!:thumb:

I've still got the edition of Fast-Ford Magazine with the review of these, when they were new.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

great turnaround, looked a bit sorry for itself before!


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice work, i had one of these myself around '96 ish. I didnt like it at all especially compared to the two Escort RS Turbo's i had either side of the fiesta. In fact i only kept it for about 6 weeks before going back to an Escort,just didnt feel as well built or as solid and didnt like the delivery of the smaller turbo on the fiesta,looked cool though!


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice car, very good condition under the bonnet... normally they're all rusty! 
Great work mate!


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok seen as no one else has asked, I will, what's that little beauty sitting in the garage ???

Great turn around by the way :thumb:


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

great turnaround there... 

looks mint now


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

reminds me of my gary boy days!! love escorts RST's and fiesta's great cars..

Awesome work on the detail too.. is that an F430 in the garage ??


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

great work buddy


----------

